#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Люди, не ездите на мотоциклах, пожалуйста!

## Ирина Бабич

Сегодня похоронили парня 25 лет из нашего подъезда - разбился на мотоцикле. Недавно муж был на похоронах еще одного знакомого, который умер тоже разбился на мотоцикле. А еще недавно друг мужа тоже разбился, но выжил.
Почему люди не могут понять, что в нашей стране (Украина, но России это тоже касается) не та культура вождения, чтобы на мотоциклах ездить.
У меня на родине есть поговорка: "Купил Яву - копай яму". Ява это мотоцикл. 
Недавно говорила со знакомым. Он хочет купить мотоцикл для маленького сына - едет со скоростью 20 км. Говорит "чтобы сын, когда вырастет, не боялся техники". Я ответила, что если мой сын когда-нибудь заговорит о мотоцикле, то я "вырублю его одним ударом".

----------

Джигме (25.09.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

и не летайте пожалуйста самолетами, не ездите на авто и вообще - сразу все запритесь дома и не выходите на улицу, ведь так жить страшно, аж дыхание спирает

----------

Bob (25.09.2011), PampKin Head (24.10.2018), Pema Sonam (24.09.2011), Vadim K (24.09.2011), Буль (24.09.2011), Вова Л. (25.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Езда на мотоцикле--это разновидность практики отречения.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> если мой сын когда-нибудь заговорит о мотоцикле, то я "вырублю его одним ударом".


чисто по-буддийски  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (25.09.2011), Буль (24.09.2011), Вова Л. (25.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Ирина никогда не ешьте пельменей!!!!!!   сосед моего знакомого подавился пельмешкой и помер. не шучу между прочим.

----------

Bob (25.09.2011), Буль (24.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сегодня похоронили парня 25 лет из нашего подъезда - разбился на мотоцикле. Недавно муж был на похоронах еще одного знакомого, который умер тоже разбился на мотоцикле. А еще недавно друг мужа тоже разбился, но выжил.
> Почему люди не могут понять, что в нашей стране (Украина, но России это тоже касается) не та культура вождения, чтобы на мотоциклах ездить.
> У меня на родине есть поговорка: "Купил Яву - копай яму". Ява это мотоцикл. 
> Недавно говорила со знакомым. Он хочет купить мотоцикл для маленького сына - едет со скоростью 20 км. Говорит "чтобы сын, когда вырастет, не боялся техники". Я ответила, что если мой сын когда-нибудь заговорит о мотоцикле, то я "вырублю его одним ударом".


Особо "продвинутам озабоченным" обратить внимание на 57% и 20% соответственно. http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/interna...lickable.shtml

----------

Вова Л. (25.09.2011)

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> и не летайте пожалуйста самолетами, не ездите на авто и вообще - сразу все запритесь дома и не выходите на улицу, ведь так жить страшно, аж дыхание спирает


В том то и дело, что на машине намного безопаснее ездить. А на камазе вообще безопасно - для водителя камаза. 
Вот некоторая статистика по мотоциклам http://www.motonews.ru/news.moto?id=1157

А вот что говорит одна девушка: "у меня муж работает в реанимации гор. больницы. У них иногда мотоциклисты месяцами не выводятся. Т.е пока одного вылечили/не вылечили, следующий поступает...  И всем от 15 до 25 лет.  Поэтому он говорит практически так же, как и Ирина, об идеях сына кататься на мотоцикле".

А пельменей я есть не буду, конечно. Я и на вегетарианской пище себя неплохо чувствую  :Smilie:

----------

Гьямцо (24.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

По бывшим республикам СССР лучше  :Smilie:  Согласно их табличке ездить на мотоцикле в 37 раз безопаснее, чем ходить пешком. Стоит задуматься

----------

Буль (24.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Гьямцо

> По бывшим республикам СССР лучше  Едить на мотоцикле в 37 раз безопаснее, чем ходить пешком. Стоит задуматься


Интересно, с чего вы это взяли. В каком соотношении, по-вашему, находится на дорогах количество пешеходов и мотоциклистов?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Там табличка представлена



ЗЫ Текст подкорректировал  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> По бывшим республикам СССР лучше  Согласно их табличке ездить на мотоцикле в 37 раз безопаснее, чем ходить пешком. Стоит задуматься


Это не процент _безопасности_, а процент _смертности_ (от общего числа смертей). Скажем, в автомобиле в среднем едут 2 человека а на мотоцикле 1, даже если все аварии между автомобилями и мотоциклами со 100% смертностью, то статистика бы была 66% и 33%, нельзя делать из этого вывод что мотоцикл в два раза безопаснее.

----------

Zom (24.09.2011), Джигме (25.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Да, мотоцикл - опасная штука. При ДТП на авто, шансов выжить намного больше, чем на мотоцикле - факт.

Обсуждение напомнило анекдот:

Разговаривают двое, моряк и банкир.
Банкир - Как вам не страшно выходить в море? Это ведь так опасно, слышал, что ваш отец, утонул в море во время сильной бури.
Моряк - Да, мой отец был моряком и погиб в море, и дед тоже был моряком и тоже закончил свои дни на дне морском. А как умерли ваши предки?
Банкир - И мой отец, и мой дед были уважаемыми людьми, дожили до старости и умерли в собственных постелях.
Моряк - Какой ужас  :Smilie:  и вы не боитесь каждую ночь ложиться в постель?

----------

Aion (25.09.2011), Bob (25.09.2011), Dondhup (25.09.2011), Joy (24.09.2011), Neroli (25.09.2011), PampKin Head (25.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (25.09.2011), Pema Sonam (24.09.2011), Zom (24.09.2011), Артем Тараненко (24.09.2011), Буль (24.09.2011), Вова Л. (25.09.2011), Джигме (25.09.2011), Дордже (24.09.2011), Федор Ф (24.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это не процент _безопасности_, а процент _смертности_ (от общего числа смертей). Скажем, в автомобиле в среднем едут 2 человека а на мотоцикле 1, даже если все аварии между автомобилями и мотоциклами со 100% смертностью, то статистика бы была 66% и 33%, нельзя делать из этого вывод что мотоцикл в два раза безопаснее.


Пешеходы вообще ходят по-одному  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (24.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

Мотоцикл действительно самый опасный вид транспорта, по всем видам статистики (причём *значительно* более опасный):




> Deaths per billion passenger-journeys / Deaths per billion passenger-hours / Deaths per billion passenger-kilometres:
> 
> Bus: 4.3 	/ Bus: 11.1 	/ Air: 0.05
> Rail: 20 	/ Rail: 30 	/ Bus: 0.4
> Van: 20 	/ Air: 30.8 	/ Rail: 0.6
> Car: 40 	/ Water: 50 	/ Van: 1.2
> Foot: 40 	/ Van: 60 	/ Water: 2.6
> Water: 90 	/ Car: 130 	/ Car: 3.1
> Air: 117 	/ Foot: 220 	/ Bicycle: 44.6
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_..._and_incidents

----------

Аминадав (24.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мотоцикл действительно самый опасный вид транспорта, по всем видам статистики (причём *значительно* более опасный)


Не, ну понятно, что статистика образца 1998 года от Алисидон Рейл, вероятно все виды статистики по сравнению со статистикой ВОЗ образца 2008 года по самым разным критериям. И я даже уверен, что из миллиарда пассажиро-километров три пассажиро-километра погибают  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это не процент _безопасности_, а процент _смертности_ (от общего числа смертей). Скажем, в автомобиле в среднем едут 2 человека а на мотоцикле 1, даже если все аварии между автомобилями и мотоциклами со 100% смертностью, то статистика бы была 66% и 33%, нельзя делать из этого вывод что мотоцикл в два раза безопаснее.


Даже если принять за отправную точку допущение о двоих в авто (как то не видел такой статистики, что гибнут в среднем по двое), то все одно количество инцидентов со смертельным исходом больше у 4-х колесного транспорта, по сравнению с двух колесным (57/2=28.5% vs 6%).

----------


## Аньезка

Да опасный он опасный... чего спорить? Мотоциклистов всегда в народе называли "смертниками".

----------

Aion (25.09.2011), Neroli (25.09.2011), Zom (25.09.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я ответила, что если мой сын когда-нибудь заговорит о мотоцикле, то я "вырублю его одним ударом".


Главное, чтобы сын не ответил с ноги такой "воспитательнице".




> Да опасный он опасный... чего спорить? Мотоциклистов всегда в народе называли "смертниками".


Всегда было смешно это слышать от смертников на четырех колесах... Надо как то посчитать на досуге, сколько моих знакомых вылетало через лобовое стекло: навскидку двое, как минимум.

----------

Буль (25.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Майя П

кто попадает в статистику смертности на мотоциклах? подростки, которые недавно от мамки оторвались и у них сорвало крышу...
понятно что в МСК - на дороге другой стиль - кого то подрезаешь - перестраиваешься.....то есть  :Big Grin: , но КАК они ездят.... - по диагонали... на скорости 120 км/ч, начинаешь маневр, а они вылетают (!) видя поворотники...

----------

Neroli (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Joy

Всегда грустила, что в Расии нет велосипедной культуры - самого безопасного и экологичного транспорта.
А зловонные, тарахтящие, опасные мотоциклы и машины всех видов и мастей есть почти у каждого. Таким людям я желаю рождаться в безбензиновых мирах.

----------

Bob (25.09.2011), Вова Л. (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Всегда было смешно это слышать от смертников на четырех колесах... Надо как то посчитать на досуге, сколько моих знакомых вылетало через лобовое стекло: навскидку двое, как минимум.


Пристегиваться надо.

----------

Джигме (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я бы сказал мозг включать, но кто ж послушает?

----------

Буль (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Буль

Люди, не рождайтесь в сансаре, пожалуйста!!!
Тут все умирают, даже те, кого в детстве при разговоре о мотоциклах мама вырубила одним ударом!!!

----------

PampKin Head (25.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (25.09.2011), Sengel (25.09.2011), Артем Тараненко (25.09.2011), Джигме (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Таким людям я желаю рождаться в безбензиновых мирах.


В безбензиновых мирах обычно и велосипедов нет. Зато есть оспа, чума и т.д. и т.п.

----------

Буль (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Люди, не рождайтесь в сансаре, пожалуйста!!!
> Тут все умирают, даже те, кого в детстве при разговоре о мотоциклах мама вырубила одним ударом!!!


Хуже мотоциклов лишь такие мамы (с)

----------

Буль (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## До

> Даже если принять за отправную точку допущение о двоих в авто (как то не видел такой статистики, что гибнут в среднем по двое), то все одно количество инцидентов со смертельным исходом больше у 4-х колесного транспорта, по сравнению с двух колесным (57/2=28.5% vs 6%).


Надо читать то что я написал с своём посте.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Мне кажется ратующие за опасность мотоциклов путают причину и следствие. Люди разбиваются не потому что садятся на мотоцикл, а потому, что сев на мотоцикл, да и даже до него, имеют четкое ощущение "безбашенности" жизни. То есть человек садясь в седло теряет над собой контроль и увлекается ощущением свободы полета. Так что проблема не в мотоцикле, а в человеке. Именно мотоцикл является реализацией и дверью для выхода человеческого безумства. Скорее всего не купив мотоцикл человек сам по себе будет искать выход своему безумству.
Так что бесстрашие (и как следствие все опасности) не появляются с появлением мотоцикла, а мотоцикл является следствием проявления этих внутренних позывов.
Для начала давайте тогда посмотрим и скажем что профессиональные мотогонщики вообще должны биться на первом повороте после того как сходят с треков так как не имеют внутренних тормозов.

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.09.2011), Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## До

> Так что проблема не в мотоцикле, а в человеке.


Согласны ли вы, что бывают виды транспорта более опасные, а бывают виды транстпора более безопасные (для пассажиров)?
Бывают. Скажем, большее и более тяжелое транспортное средство более безопасно. Почему производители работают над повышением безопасности своих автомобилей - это бы не имело смысла если бы автомобили не различались безопасностью.

Ну, и начальник треда просто обратила внимание, что мотоциклы очень опасный транспорт. Умный поймёт.




> Пешеходы вообще ходят по-одному


Как это? Часто дети ходят с родителями, по пешеходному переходу идут группой, на остановках стоят группой.

Переходить дорогу, кстати, тоже весьма опасно.

ps. Мне тут добавляют: "_главная ошибка, что мотоцикл считают траснпортом. а во многих случаях это экстремальный спорт на дороге_".

----------

Neroli (25.09.2011), Vladiimir (25.09.2011), Zom (25.09.2011), Джигме (25.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, по статистике что я приводил - следующий по опасности после мотоцикла - велосипед (и, видимо, вовсе не потому, что на великах "безбашенные" ездят ,)

----------

Neroli (25.09.2011)

----------


## Joy

> В безбензиновых мирах обычно и велосипедов нет. Зато есть оспа, чума и т.д. и т.п.


Кому про ады, а кому про чистые земли

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Переходить дорогу, кстати, тоже весьма опасно.


Как отметил Бао, самое опасное занятие - это жизнь. от него умирают в 100% случаев. Михаил Макушев другими словами повторил золотые вещи. сказанные моим инструктором: "Нет более жизненного закона, чем ПДД, поскольку там каждая строчка написана кровью людей" Я вас уверяю, что на скорости 120-140 трупов на дороге при ДТП будет одинаковое количество будет ли это мотоцикл или "девятка" При столкновении автомобиля с неподвижным препятствием на скорости 50 км/ч на взрослого человека весом 80 килограммов воздействует удар силой две тонны. И тут мы встаем перед дилеммой

- Люди, не ездите на мотоциклах, *А ТАК ЖЕ* старайтесь не ездить на правом пассажирском сидении, проверяйте тормозную систему перед выездом. оттачивайте навыки вождения, не употребляйте алкоголь перед выездом, не ходите работать в армию, милицию. МЧС.............................................................................. или
- Люди, думайте головой, поскольку *ПДД ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЕДИНСТВЕННЫМ ЗАКОНОМ, В КОТОРОМ КАЖДАЯ СТРОЧКА НАПИСАНА КРОВЬЮ ЛЮДЕЙ*

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати, по статистике что я приводил - следующий по опасности после мотоцикла - велосипед (и, видимо, вовсе не потому, что на великах "безбашенные" ездят ,)


По статистике. которую привели Вы английским по-белому написано, что 33% смертных случаев приходится на *ПЕШЕХОДОВ* (Это Европа, в России более 50%). Значит ли это, что пешком лучше не передвигаться? 

P.S. Кстати, в России самым аварийным транспортом является автобус, за ним авто, мото и грузовики. так. опть же. чтобы решить проблему выбора на чем передвигаться. Если есть возможность, на работу лучше на КАМАЗе ездить

----------


## Neroli

> Как отметил Бао, самое опасное занятие - это жизнь. от него умирают в 100% случаев.


Тут обсуждается вопрос не "жить" или "не жить". А где жить безопаснее. Если по аналогии.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тут обсуждается вопрос не "жить" или "не жить". А где жить безопаснее. Если по аналогии.


По аналогии есть такое правило для родителей: "Детям нельзя говорить 2 слова *НЕТ* и *НЕЛЬЗЯ*" Лучше переключить внимание ребенка, а потом разъяснить в чем он был неправ. Если топикстартер всечет сыну за просьбу о мотоцикле, то нет гарантии. что сын не возьмет мотоцикл приятеля и точно так же не расшибется. Если же топикстартер скажет сыну "ВАУ!!! КРУТО!!! Вот тебе мотоцикл, но только будь добр, запишись завтра на курсы вождения и как покажешь мне на что горазд, получишь ключи", то ситуация будет развиваться совсем по-другому.

Приведу пример со мной. Когда я пошел в автошколу. то инструктору сказал, что мне пофигу на сдачу экзаменов. Мне надо, чтобы на дороге я не убил ни себя. ни свою семью. ни кого-либо еще. Потому, я готов заплатить ему дополнительно за "подкат", только пусть он меня научит водить. после этого. когда я купил первую машину первое. что я сделал - пошел на курсы повышения водительского мастерства и полностью их оттарабанил. Результат - с 1999 года у меня была 1 авария по причине отказа тормозной системы (после этого я завязал чинить машину в гаражах).

Те, кто бьется проходят естественный отбор дураков. которым не объяснили. что такое транспортное средство ПОВЫШЕННОЙ ОПАСНОСТИ, помогли купить права и отпустили неподготовленными на дорогу. Точно также опасно находиться дома. не зная что такое электробезопасность, ходить весной под крышами с сосульками и т.п. но это называется ГЛУПОСТЬ. И она не связана ни с мотоциклами, ни с ядами. ни с электричеством. ни с чем иным. чем легко себя убить на улице или в домашних условиях

----------

Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

Во-во, Артем, Вы сейчас переключаете внимание и о чем-то своем говорите.  :Smilie: 
При прочих равных условиях, и даже таких как одинаковая глупость, шансов остаться в живых у автолюбителя больше, чем у мотоциклиста. С этим будем спорить?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Во-во, Артем, Вы сейчас переключаете внимание и о чем-то своем говорите. При прочих равных условиях, и даже таких как одинаковая глупость, шансов остаться в живых у автолюбителя больше, чем у мотоциклиста. С этим будем спорить?


Да.  :Smilie:  Я еще раз повторю, что на скорости 120 км убиться на копейке-шахе-девятке так же легко. если не легче. чем на мотоцикле. Обратите внимание, что статистика "мотоциклистов" в основном состоит из скутеристов. на которые права не нужны и к нему тяжело докопаться почему без шлема, потому как он велосипед с хорошим мотором

----------

Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## До

> из меня не будет тулку...


О, лучше "_не будет с меня тулку_".




> Я вас уверяю, что на скорости 120-140 трупов на дороге при ДТП будет одинаковое количество будет ли это мотоцикл или "девятка"


Кроме того что есть и другие скорости, что будет с транспортным средством, если на 120-140 ему под колеса попадает собака? Или аналогчиное препятствие, типа открытый люк. Или он слегка заденет соседний автомобиль. Расскажите для случая мотоцикл и автомобиль.

----------

Neroli (25.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Да.  Я еще раз повторю, что на скорости 120 км убиться на копейке-шахе-девятке так же легко. если не легче. чем на мотоцикле. Обратите внимание, что статистика "мотоциклистов" в основном состоит из скутеристов. на которые права не нужны и к нему тяжело докопаться почему без шлема, потому как он велосипед с хорошим мотором


Нет.  :Smilie: 
Это если они на этой скорости куда-нибудь впишутся. А вот шансов на это дело у мотоциклиста больше. Давайте сравним как тормозит мотоцикл и как копейка?

----------


## Neroli

> О, лучше "_не будет с меня тулку_".


 :Smilie: 






> Или он слегка заденет соседний автомобиль. Расскажите для случая мотоцикл и автомобиль.


Мне однажды мотоциклист задел зеркало костяшками пальцев. Я только за зеркало испугалась, а у него синяки наверняка.  :Frown:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет. 
> Это если они на этой скорости куда-нибудь впишутся. А вот шансов на это дело у мотоциклиста больше. Давайте сравним как тормозит мотоцикл и как копейка?


Легко.  :Smilie:  Масса копейки, ее маневренность, рулевая и тормозная системы и то же самое у мотоцикла. Что легче уйдет в занос и в чем, в случае столкновения, вы останетесь догорать с заблокированными от удара дверьми?  :Smilie:  Вы со мной не спорьте пожалуйста, я учился в лучшей в России школе после кремлевских курсов  :Smilie:  А практику вождения проходил по программе кремлевских курсов  :Smilie: 

А теперь встречный вопрос. для того, чтобы показать подготовку любого из здесь присутствующих к выходу/выезду на дорогу. Без помощи гугла ответьте на 2 вопроса:

- с управления чем вы становитесь водителем
- с какого момента Вы начинаете двигаться по пешеходному переходу и получаете приоритет перед автомобилем

Я в очередной раз подчеркиваю, в москве опасно ездить на маршрутке почему? Потому что а) техосмотр купил и ТС не соответствует нормам, права на вождение легкового авто, а ведет микроавтобус и отвечает за много душ на пассажирских сидениях. В Калужской области опасно вообще выходить на трассу. почему? Потому что любимое занятие на ржавой Газели начать обгон на закрытом повороте зная, что ни затормозить не успеешь, ни мощи двигателя не хватит, чтобы быстро обойти и перестроиться, а вероятность ДТП при выходе на полосу встречного движения = 90%, потому при обгоне должен быть уверен на 100% + иметь запас. То же и с мотоциклами. Еще раз повторю, что в статистике сидят и мотоциклисты, и девочки на скутерах, которым надо показать. как у них волосы развеваются, и парни. которым надо, чтобы девочка о них потерлась сзади при резком торможении. НО (!) на скутер права не требуются, потому на дорогу выходит убийца смертник за рулем. но это не проблема мотоцикла, а проблема родителей, которые не думают, что ребенка надо подготовить к вождению в сложной дорожной ситуации, научить нрасчитывать скорость и дистанцию, заставить выучить кого и когда надо пропускать, что ехать в мертвой зоне автомобиля опасно и т.п.

----------


## Джигме

> и не летайте пожалуйста самолетами, не ездите на авто и вообще - сразу все запритесь дома и не выходите на улицу, ведь так жить страшно, аж дыхание спирает


Зря вы так. У меня очень много знакомых мотоциклистов получали травмы от езды, а один погиб. Мотоцикл более травмоопасное средство передвижение чем машина. Сравните что будет если хотя бы на 40-50 км/ч врезаться в препятствие на мотоцикле и на машине.




> Езда на мотоцикле--это разновидность практики отречения.


....от жизни....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кроме того что есть и другие скорости, что будет с транспортным средством, если на 120-140 ему под колеса попадает собака? Или аналогчиное препятствие, типа открытый люк. Или он слегка заденет соседний автомобиль. Расскажите для случая мотоцикл и автомобиль.


До, скажите пожалуйста. Вы машину водите?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сравните что будет если хотя бы на 40-50 км/ч врезаться в препятствие на мотоцикле и на машине.


А не хотите сравнить шансы на объехать препятствие на 40-50 км при маневренности и обзорности (если вы знакомы с такими понятиями) машины и мотоцикла?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Открытый люк при скорости 120 км.ч. не является препятствием. Правило ДДД то,что нужно помнить всегда.

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.09.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> А не хотите сравнить шансы на объехать препятствие на 40-50 км при маневренности и обзорности (если вы знакомы с такими понятиями) машины и мотоцикла?


А зачем? Как вы будете препятствие объезжать в потоке машин? Или вы о маневренности на площадке говорите? Так к чему это?

----------


## До

> Открытый люк при скорости 120 км.ч. не является препятствием.


Есть и другие мнения в т.ч. от мотоциклистов.

----------


## Neroli

> Легко.  Масса копейки, ее маневренность, рулевая и тормозная системы и то же самое у мотоцикла. Что легче уйдет в занос и в чем, в случае столкновения, вы останетесь догорать с заблокированными от удара дверьми?  Вы со мной не спорьте пожалуйста, я учился в лучшей в России школе после кремлевских курсов  А практику вождения проходил по программе кремлевских курсов


Артем, я думаю один будет догорать другой со сломанным позвоночником валяться. Вы доказываете не то, что мотоцикл бзопаснее, а то, что по безопасности копейку можно приравнять к мотоциклу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Самый буддийский способ передвижения - пешком, Будда пешком ходил  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (25.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Управляя автомобилем при таких скоростях имея достаточный опыт, открытый люк проезжается обсолютно спокойно, даже в условиях плотного движения,без вреда для подвески и колёс.

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.09.2011), Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет.


Потому дальнейшее обсуждение смысла не имеет. Как Вы можете рассуждать о том, о чем не имеете понятия?  :Smilie:  

Права (полученные нормальным образом хотя бы по методике для водителей ДОСААФ СССР) дают мышечную память, которая срабатывает в критической ситуации, что ставится на площадке и при езде по городу. Если девочка или мальчик научились заводить скутер, то этой памяти у них нет и быть не может, а в условиях дорожной ситуации думать - занятие которое убивает. Если при отказе тормозов у вас рука автоматом не начинает крутить КПП на понижение, начиная торможение двигателем, рулем вы выписываете змейку, а глаз ищет куда бы притереться бортом или имеет ли смысл тюкнуть в зад впереди идущий "мерин", но остаться живым - 9 из 10, можете начинать готовиться к Пхове. Водить надо учиться и осознавать ответственность за себя и окружающих. Это как раз и есть практика памятования и осознавания ценности своей и чужих жизней при управлении 1-1.5 тоннами железа

----------

Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## До

> Управляя автомобилем при таких скоростях имея достаточный опыт, открытый люк проезжается обсолютно спокойно, даже в условиях плотного движения,без вреда для подвески и колёс.


Речь о *сравнении автомобиля с мотоциклом*.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А зачем? Как вы будете препятствие объезжать в потоке машин? Или вы о маневренности на площадке говорите? Так к чему это?


Такой же вопрос к Вам. Вы автомобилем управляете? Знакомы ли Вы с таким понятием, как "оценка дорожной ситуации"?

----------


## До

> Потому дальнейшее обсуждение смысла не имеет. Как Вы можете рассуждать о том, о чем не имеете понятия?


Имею. Вы не можете указать на мои ошибки, потому что их нет. А есть только избыточное самомнение с вашей стороны.




> Права (полученные нормальным образом хотя бы по методике для водителей ДОСААФ СССР) дают мышечную память, которая срабатывает в критической ситуации, что ставится на площадке и при езде по городу. Если девочка или мальчик научились заводить скутер, то этой памяти у них нет и быть не может, а в условиях дорожной ситуации думать - занятие которое убивает. Если при отказе тормозов у вас рука автоматом не начинает крутить КПП на понижение, начиная торможение двигателем, рулем вы выписываете змейку, а глаз ищет куда бы притереться бортом или имеет ли смысл тюкнуть в зад впереди идущий "мерин", но остаться живым - 9 из 10, можете начинать готовиться к Пхове. Водить надо учиться и осознавать ответственность за себя и окружающих. Это как раз и есть практика памятования и осознавания ценности своей и чужих жизней при управлении 1-1.5 тоннами железа


Бла бла бла, а по теме моих вопросов как обычно 0.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы доказываете не то, что мотоцикл бзопаснее, а то, что по безопасности копейку можно приравнять к мотоциклу.


...если не к более опасному транспорту  :Smilie:  По крайней мере вилка у мотоцикла на виду. а прогнившую шаровую увидишь только на ТО или услышишь по хрусту на кочке (если непонятно. я о варианте отлетания колеса на скорости, что достаточно распространено)

И я говорю о том, что опасность не в транспортном средстве. а в умении им управлять, что суть разные вещи  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## Буль

> При прочих равных условиях, и даже таких как одинаковая глупость, шансов остаться в живых у автолюбителя больше, чем у мотоциклиста. С этим будем спорить?


Я буду. При "прочих равных" при обгоне я расходился со встречкой через лазейку шириной в метр. У автолюбителя в этой ситуации шансов избежать ДТП 0,0%

Как при ДТП автолюбители живьём сгорают в своих автотранспортных средствах не надо напоминать?

_Первая заповедь мотоциклиста при угрозе ДТП: следует вовремя покинуть автотранспортное средство, желательно в сторону зелёных насаждений._

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Имею. Вы не можете указать на мои ошибки, потому что их нет. А есть только избыточное самомнение с вашей стороны. Бла бла бла, а по теме моих вопросов как обычно 0.


Ошибка одна. Вы не имеете ни малейшего понятия о чем говорите, поскольку:

- До, скажите пожалуйста. Вы машину водите?
- Нет.

Потому вам и непонятно о чем идет речь, поскольку вы не имеете опыта вождения, обучения вождению. контраварийной подготовке и т.п.

----------

Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Артем Тараненко
> 
> 
> Вы машину водите? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Кстати, может быть вам будет интересно узнать, что этот вид аргументации называется "_переход на личности_".

----------

Zom (25.09.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Мотоцикл более травмоопасное средство передвижение чем машина. Сравните что будет если хотя бы на 40-50 км/ч врезаться в препятствие на мотоцикле и на машине.


Зачем нормальному, психически здоровому человеку на скорости 40-50 км/ч врезаться в препятствие на мотоцикле или на машине? А если я пешком разбегусь и прыгну под КАМАЗ то это докажет опасность бега?

----------


## Neroli

> ...если не к более опасному транспорту  По крайней мере вилка у мотоцикла на виду. а прогнившую шаровую увидишь только на ТО или услышишь по хрусту на кочке
> 
> И я говорю о том, что опасность не в транспортном средстве. а в умении им управлять, что суть разные вещи


Безусловно. Но. Представим ситуацию, когда все ездят, соблюдая ПДД. Никому ничего не угрожает, идилия правда? И вдруг на проезжую часть падает рекламный плакат . У кого больше вероятность выжить? Я бы на тех, кто в автомобиле поставила.
Я еще какой бы не был водитель-асс, если в него вьедет пьяный идиот, шансов остаться в живых тоже больше у того, кто ехал в автомобиле.

----------


## До

> Ошибка одна. Вы не имеете ни малейшего понятия о чем говорите, поскольку:


Имею. Ошибка у вас.




> - ДО, скажите пожалуйста. Вы машину водите?
> - Нет.


Я говорю только о том о чем имею понятие.




> Потому вам и непонятно о чем идет речь, поскольку вы не имеете опыта вождения, обучения вождению. контраварийной подготовке и т.п.


Вы не имеете понятия, что такое дискуссия.
Потому что то, что вы упоминаете я не обсуждал.
Возможно даже вы спутали мои вопросы и меня с другим участником.

----------

Zom (25.09.2011)

----------


## До

> Зачем нормальному, психически здоровому человеку на скорости 40-50 км/ч врезаться в препятствие на мотоцикле или на машине? А если я пешком разбегусь и прыгну под КАМАЗ то это докажет опасность бега?


Это передёргивание. Так как речь идет о "травмоопасности" транспортного средства. Отрицаете, что мотоцикл более травмоопасен чем автомобиль? (И что бывают более безопасные и менее безопасные автомобили.)

----------

Zom (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Уважаемый До, мне понятно сравнение. Каждый день выезжая на кольцевую наблюдаю потенциальных самоубийц. То что творят на дороге мотоциклисты не уважая других участников движения мне очень хорошо известно.

----------


## Neroli

> Я буду. При "прочих равных" при обгоне я расходился со встречкой через лазейку шириной в метр. У автолюбителя в этой ситуации шансов избежать ДТП 0,0%
> 
> Как при ДТП автолюбители живьём сгорают в своих автотранспортных средствах не надо напоминать?
> 
> _Первая заповедь мотоциклиста при угрозе ДТП: следует вовремя покинуть автотранспортное средство, желательно в сторону зелёных насаждений._


Бао, это не равные условия. Я так понимаю, что вы-мотоциклист, идете на обгон, учитывая габариты своего ТС. Водитель автомобиля тоже учитывает габариты своего ТС и на обгон в подобной ситуации не идет. Все живы-здоровы.
Автомобиль и по разделительным полосам не может ездить, в отличие от мотоцикла. Но это не значит, что мотоцикл безопаснее.

----------


## Буль

> Безусловно. Но. Представим ситуацию, когда все ездят, соблюдая ПДД. Никому ничего не угрожает, идилия правда? И вдруг на проезжую часть падает рекламный плакат . У кого больше вероятность выжить? Я бы на тех, кто в автомобиле поставила.


А ещё представим: летит метеорит, у мотоциклиста рядом с головой просвистело, а автомобилю в лобовое стекло попало, водитель ничего не видит и выезжает под встречный КАМАЗ... Какую ещё ситуацию за уши притянем?  :Wink: 




> Я еще какой бы не был водитель-асс, если в него вьедет пьяный идиот, шансов остаться в живых тоже больше у того, кто ехал в автомобиле.


У мотоциклиста в такой ситуации есть немало шансов вовремя покинуть автотранспортное средство и вообще избежать контакта между дураком и собственным телом, отделавшись ушибами от падения. У автолюбителя таких шансов 0,0%

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.09.2011)

----------


## До

> Уважаемый До, мне понятно сравнение. Каждый день выезжая на кольцевую наблюдаю потенциальных самоубийц. То что творят на дороге мотоциклисты не уважая других участников движения мне очень хорошо известно.


Тогда не понятно зачем вы спорили.

----------


## Буль

> Это передёргивание. Так как речь идет о "травмоопасности" транспортного средства. Отрицаете, что мотоцикл более травмоопасен чем автомобиль? (И что бывают более безопасные и менее безопасные автомобили.)


Сами по себе и автомобили, и мотоциклы абсолютно травмобезопасны. Травмоопасными их делает прокладка между рулём и сиденьем.

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Безусловно. Но. Представим ситуацию, когда все ездят, соблюдая ПДД. Никому ничего не угрожает, идилия правда? И вдруг на проезжую часть падает рекламный плакат . У кого больше вероятность выжить? Я бы на тех, кто в автомобиле поставила.
> Я еще какой бы не был водитель-асс, если в него вьедет пьяный идиот, шансов остаться в живых тоже больше у того, кто ехал в автомобиле.


Нероли, вот раньше-раньше, я считал, что автомобиль - это зло. Едешь ты в металлическом гробу с кучей кобыл под капотом и неизвестно кто еще кем управляет.

Потом я пошел на курсы вождения и порулил на "шахе". оказалось, что все несколько не так.

Потом я купил Волгу и оказалось, что тяжелая рамная машина - это вещь! (Кстати. когда я с отказавшими тормозами снес полморды Мегану на скорости аж 20 км/ч,. то будь я на мотоцикле и я бы остался цел. и столько ущерба бы не нанес)

Потом я купил джип и понял в чем кайф, одновременно поняв почему люди бьются. СИДЯ В ХОРОШЕЙ МАШИНЕ ТЫ ИСПЫТЫВАЕШЬ ИЛЛЮЗИЮ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ. Знаете как весело, когда из гидроусилителя вытекает жидкость и вдруг внезапно ты выходишь из поворота повиснув на руле двумя руками?  :Smilie:  У каждого ТС есть своя манера вождения и свои правила. если им следовать, то можно и на велосипеде по кутузовскому рассекать среди мигалок вполне безопасно. Если не следовать. то расшибешься на самой суперзащищенной наибезопаснейшей машине.

Насчет пьяных идиотов. кстати, опять же те же курсы повышения. Сходите - не пожалеете. Я, кстати. придерживаюсь мнения, что обученная вождению женщина водит лучше мужиков. Проверено на практике

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Дык вроде и не спорил.

----------


## До

> Сами по себе и автомобили, и мотоциклы абсолютно травмобезопасны. Травмоопасными их делает прокладка между рулём и сиденьем.


Травмоопасные я имел ввиду, что при одно и той же аварии у _более_ травмоопасного средства последствия для пострадавших _более_ серьезные. Подушки например зачем делают производители или обязывают застёгивать ремни _безопасности_.

То как не попасть в аварию я вообще не обсуждал.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Имею. Ошибка у вас.
> Я говорю только о том о чем имею понятие.
> 
> Вы не имеете понятия, что такое дискуссия.
> Потому что то, что вы упоминаете я не обсуждал.
> Возможно даже вы спутали мои вопросы и меня с другим участником.


Если Вы не имеете опыта управления транспортным средством (кроме велосипеда. которым также не умеете управлять, раз у вас руль не туда поворачивается) и не знаете, что такое вождение. то о чем тогда вы говорите, если мы говорим о безопасности *управления* транспортным средством?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Бао совершенно прав!

----------

Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это передёргивание. Так как речь идет о "травмоопасности" транспортного средства. Отрицаете, что мотоцикл более травмоопасен чем автомобиль? (И что бывают более безопасные и менее безопасные автомобили.)


Отвечу фразой некоего интсруктора по ТБ. Если не поймете. то я умываю руки

- Товарищи студенты, утонуть вы можете дома в раковине. моя задача проинструктировать вас так. чтобы с Вами этого не произошло  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Бао, Артем, а как вы думаете старенькому пенсионеру безопаснее будет ездить на копейке ли на мотоцикле? Это возвращаясь к "равным условиям" и необходимым навыкам вождения.

----------


## До

> Если Вы не имеете опыта управления транспортным средством (кроме велосипеда. которым также не умеете управлять, раз у вас руль не туда поворачивается) и не знаете, что такое вождение. то о чем тогда вы говорите, если мы говорим о безопасности *управления* транспортным средством?


Если вы не умеете участвовать в дискусси и не понимаете что пишет собеседник, то действительно о чём можно гвоорить? Только демонстрировать самомнение, переходить на личности и улыбаться.

1. Я не обсуждал "управление транспортным средством", вы меня с кем-то путаете. Следите _внимательнее_ за дискусией.
2. Что за отжиг про "_не умеете управлять, раз у вас руль не туда поворачивается_"? Если проезжающий мимо автомобиль с таким уверенным водилой как вы, заденет велосипедиста за руль (это наиболее выступающая часть), то тогда он и повернётся "не туда".




> Отвечу фразой некоего интсруктора по ТБ. Если не поймете. то я умываю руки
> 
> - Товарищи студенты, утонуть вы можете дома в раковине. моя задача проинструктировать вас так. чтобы с Вами этого не произошло


Вы не понимаете о чём идет дискуссия (со мной) увы. Самомнение распирает, понимаю - тут уж не до слушания собеседника.

----------


## Neroli

> Насчет пьяных идиотов. кстати, опять же те же курсы повышения. Сходите - не пожалеете. Я, кстати. придерживаюсь мнения, что обученная вождению женщина водит лучше мужиков. Проверено на практике


Я иллюзий не испытываю, клянусь. Каждой клеточкой ощущаю хрупкость всего этого, поэтому предпочитаю ездить на пассажирском сидении и выступать: "Эээ... что ты делаешь!!!"

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Подушки например зачем делают производители или обязывают застёгивать ремни _безопасности_.


А знаете как невесело, когда понадеялся на подушку безопасности или ABS, а они возьми, да и не сработай  :Smilie:  Или когда ремень в замке от удара заклинило, а из машины надо выскакивать




> То как не попасть в аварию я вообще не обсуждал.


а это 99,9% смертей на дороге.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Бао, Артем, а как вы думаете старенькому пенсионеру безопаснее будет ездить на копейке ли на мотоцикле? Это возвращаясь к "равным условиям" и необходимым навыкам вождения.


Нероли, как Вы думаете, старенькому пенсионеру, инвалиду, парализованному, с плохим зрением вообще есть смысл выходить из дому?  :Big Grin:  Кстати, как раз для пенсионеров в СССР и существовали гениальные изобретения человечества, под названием "инвалидная мотоколяска"  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> А знаете как невесело, когда понадеялся на подушку безопасности или ABS, а они возьми, да и не сработай  Или когда ремень в замке от удара заклинило, а из машины надо выскакивать


Средства повышения безопасности автопроизводителями не эффективны?




> То как не попасть в аварию я вообще не обсуждал.
> 			
> 		
> 
> а это 99,9% смертей на дороге.


Но я этого не обсуждал, что поделать...

----------


## Буль

> Травмоопасные я имел ввиду, что при одно и той же аварии у _более_ травмоопасного средства последствия для пострадавших _более_ серьезные.


Про какую конкретно аварию идёт речь?




> Подушки например зачем делают производители или обязывают застёгивать ремни _безопасности_.


Потому что в железной банке без подушек и ремней вообще пиндык.




> То как не попасть в аварию я вообще не обсуждал.


А зря. Для продолжительной жизни это наипервейшее дело. И у мотоциклиста тут большоооое преимущество перед автолюбителем.

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, как Вы думаете, старенькому пенсионеру, инвалиду, парализованному, с плохим зрением вообще есть смысл выходить из дому?  Кстати, как раз для пенсионеров в СССР и существовали гениальные изобретения человечества, под названием "инвалидная мотоколяска"


Я помню "инвалидки", но это больше автомобиль, чем мотоцикл. Старенький пенсионер не обязательно инвалид, просто реакции хуже. Неужели ему безопаснее на мотоцикле?
А еще лучше, почему Учителей из аэропорта на мотоциклах не встречают!? Безопаснее же, сиганет в кусты ежели что. А что? В автомобиле ж хуже, того и гляди что-нибудь не сработает.  :Smilie:

----------

До (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы не понимаете о чём идет дискуссия (со мной) увы. Самомнение распирает, понимаю - тут уж не до слушания собеседника.


Не, это Вы не понимаете, поскольку мы обсуждаем тему




> Люди, *не ездите* на мотоциклах, пожалуйста!


в которой Вы




> 1. Я не обсуждал "управление транспортным средством"


т.е. в теме про отказ от управление ТС повышенной опасности Вы не обсуждаете управление ТС повышенной опасности.  :Smilie:  И после этого считаете себя специалистом по ведению дискуссий  :Big Grin:

----------


## До

> Про какую конкретно аварию идёт речь?


Очень просто. *В среднем*. Про такое слышали?




> А зря. Для продолжительной жизни это наипервейшее дело. И у мотоциклиста тут большоооое преимущество перед автолюбителем.


Я обсуждаю только бывает ли одно транспортное средство более безопасным чем другое. И если бывает, то где на этой шкале мотоциклы по сравнению с автомобилями.

----------


## До

> Не, это Вы не понимаете, поскольку мы обсуждаем тему


Я-то понимаю что мы обсуждаем в теме, а вы нет.




> в которой Вы 
> т.е. в теме про отказ от управление ТС повышенной опасности Вы не обсуждаете управление ТС повышенной опасности.


Тема не об _управлении_, увы увы... И остротами это не изменить.




> И после этого считаете себя специалистом по ведению дискуссий


Да. Только не _специалистом_, а просто умею вести дискуссию.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Старенький пенсионер не обязательно инвалид, просто реации хуже.


Для этого человечество придумало медосмотр  :Smilie:  Если старенький пенсионер его не проходит, то лучше ему сидеть дома, а того, кто выдал ему липовую справку - судить по статье "покушение на убийство"

Учителей лучше встречать на машинах. поскольку более комфортные. Нероли, вернемся к началу. Если в Европе из 100% смертей в ДТП 33% (основная часть) падает на гибель пешеходов, следует ли из этого, что не надо ходить пешком?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тема не об _управлении_


...а о "езде", что является "управлением ТС"  :Big Grin:  До, вы еще и ПДД к тому же не знаете.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

На мой взгляд, сейчас существует более опасная категория водителей, очень уверенные в себе домохозяйки, как правило на мощьных и очень дорогих авто.

----------

Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> На мой взгляд, сейчас существует более опасная категория водителей, очень уверенные в себе домохозяйки, как правило на мощьных и очень дорогих авто.


На них есть водитель на черной Волге, которая стоит 3 копейки, а в случае столкновения наносит столько ущерба, что потом домохозяйка неделю будет в магазин пешком ходить  :Smilie:  Как же я любил своего "Лося". Редкий мерседес решался "побыковать"  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> т.е. в теме про отказ от управление ТС повышенной опасности Вы не обсуждаете управление ТС повышенной опасности.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Тема не об управлении
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...а о "езде", что является "управлением ТС"


Думаете я не ездил никогда в жизни на ТС? Или что?
И как это связано со знанием о травмоопасности различных ТС, которое мне физиологически недоступно? И которым наделяют строго при выдаче прав.

Тред же обо всём, что связано с безопасностью езды на мотоцилкле, нет строгого ограничения темы на только лишь "управление". В данном услучае я не говорил об управлении, а только о т.н. относительной безопастности ТС.




> До, вы еще и ПДД к тому же не знаете.


Вообще ничего? И ещё интересно к чему вы это приплели. Неудобному участнику с четкой позицией на которую нечего возразить нужно заткнуть рот - понимаю.

----------


## Neroli

> Для этого человечество придумало медосмотр  Если старенький пенсионер его не проходит, то лучше ему сидеть дома, а того, кто выдал ему липовую справку - судить по статье "покушение на убийство"
> 
> Учителей лучше встречать на машинах. поскольку более комфортные. Нероли, вернемся к началу. Если в Европе из 100% смертей в ДТП 33% (основная часть) падает на гибель пешеходов, следует ли из этого, что не надо ходить пешком?


Насчет пенсионера, Вы таки ушли от ответа, заметили?  :Embarrassment: 
Насчет процентного соотношения... Нужно смотреть процент смертности по группам. Такой-то процент погибших в ДТП автолюбителей от общего кол-ва автолюбителей, то же самое по мотоциклолюбителям. 
А насчет хождения пешком, - это совсем не безопасно, но лично я готова обсуждать безопасность и только. Рекомендаций давать не готова.

----------


## До

> На них есть водитель на черной Волге, которая стоит 3 копейки, а в случае столкновения наносит столько ущерба, что потом домохозяйка неделю будет в магазин пешком ходить  Как же я любил своего "Лося". Редкий мерседес решался "побыковать"


Таким как вы права нельзя давать.




> в теме про отказ от управление ТС повышенной опасности





> До, вы еще и ПДД к тому же не знаете.


В новых правилах нет понятия "транспортное средство повышенной опасности". Тут я встретил знатока ПДД, я вижу?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Думаете я не ездил никогда в жизни на ТС?


Ездить на автобусе (автомобиле, мотоцикле, электричке) и управлять автобусом (автомобилем, мотоциклом, электричкой)  2 разные вещи и знание первого не дает знания второго  :Smilie:  

Чтобы было понятно: "За пять месяцев 2011 года в Подмосковье произошло 3093 аварии. *По вине водителей* в этот период произошло *2649* дорожно-транспортных происшествий" Т.е. почти 90% аварий произошло по вине тех, кто *управляет* транспортным средством, а не сидит на пассажирском сидении. О том, кто делает ТС опасным уже написал Бао

Незнание предмета дискуссии называется некомпетентностью

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Современная "сбруя" мотоциклиста довольно прилично охраняет его от травм.

----------

Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## До

> Ездить на автобусе (автомобиле, мотоцикле, электричке) и управлять автобусом (автомобилем, мотоциклом, электричкой)  2 разные вещи и знание первого не дает знания второго


Раз я не *управляю*, а просто *езжу*, то стало быть я в безопасности, и безопасность меня абсолютно не должна волновать, и главное понять её я вообще не могу, и обсуждать не имею права? Как здорово быть Артемом Тараненко.




> Чтобы было понятно: "За пять месяцев 2011 года в Подмосковье произошло 3093 аварии. *По вине водителей* в этот период произошло *2649* дорожно-транспортных происшествий" Т.е. почти 90% аварий произошло по вине тех, кто *управляет* транспортным средством, а не сидит на пассажирском сидении. О том, кто делает ТС опасным уже написал Бао


А те кто были не виноваты не умерли и не пострадали?




> Незнание предмета дискуссии называется некомпетентностью


Я достаточно компетентен в том что я обсуждаю. Не смотря на все ваши потуги намекнуть обратное.

----------


## Леонид Ш

О чем спор не понятно. Любой автолюбитель (разве кроме фанатов мотоциклов, по понятным причинам) признает, что мотоцикл менее безопасное для водителя и пассажиров транспортное средство, практически во всех отношениях, чем автомобиль. Если брать статистику смертельных исходов на 1000 аварий на автомобилях и 1000 аварий на мотоциклах, то процент смертельных исходов (напомню, что изначально в теме говорилось о смерти в аварии, а не управлении ТС и т.п.) мотоциклистов будет намного выше, чем автомобилистов (подавляющее большинство аварий на автомобиле, это не существенные вмятины и царапины на кузове, из-за которых даже в страховую не всегда обращаются). Сравнивать же общее количество аварий автомобилей и мотоциклов на дорогах - неправильно, т.к. автомобилей на дорогах намного больше, чем мотоциклов, к тому же в российских климатических условиях на мотоциклах можно ездить лишь несколько месяцев в году. Приплетать к теме опасности *транспортных средств*, пешеходов - вообще выглядит глупым.

----------

Neroli (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Насчет пенсионера, Вы таки ушли от ответа, заметили?


Нет. Я просто пояснил, что все должно происходить согласно обстоятельствам. Если пенсионеру тяжело залезть на велосипед и крутить педали, то ему лучше не ездить на велосипеде. Если ему трудно управлять мотоциклом (правда я не совсем понимаю почему, поскольку если у него "реакция не та", то и автомобилем управлять тоже не стоит), то ему не стоит управлять мотоциклом. Но это совершенно не говорит о том, что то более опасно. а это менее опасно. Зависит от ситуации. Допустим на мотоцикел можно задрать колесо и перескочить через препятствие, на автомобиле - нет. Для экстренного объезда препятствия для полного выкручивания руля направо и налево на автомобиле нужно сделать 8 движений руками, на мотоцикле 2. У мотоцикла нет капота. потому обзорность выше и препятствие или помеху заметишь быстрее, чем на автомобиле. С мотоцикла, как сказал Бао, можно соскочить, в машине вы будете кувыркаться вместе с ней (и, кстати, не дай бог на переднем пассажирском сидении. Там место для головы в случае аварии не предусмотрено)

Смотреть можно. только я еще раз повторюсь, одно дело, когда вас хотя бы заставят по площадке проехаться. а другое дело, когда на скутере сел и поехал даже не заглянув как проезжать перекресток. на которые приходятся 25% мотоаварий, как пользоваться стопами, кого пропускать, что такое знаки. да чего греха таить, и инструкцию к скутеру мало кто прочел дальше чем как его завести  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## До

> О чем спор не понятно. Любой автолюбитель (разве кроме фанатов мотоциклов, по понятным причинам) признает, что мотоцикл менее безопасное для водителя и пассажиров транспортное средство, практически во всех отношениях.


Кроме Бао и кремлевского профи Артема Тараненко. Остальные "некомпетентны".

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Таким как вы права нельзя давать.


таким как я нужно давать права  :Smilie:  поскольку к подготовке к выезду на дорогу относился и отношусь в высшей степени ответственно начиная от проверки ТС перед выездом. заканчивая прохождением медкомиссий и оттачиванием навыков езды в сложной дорожной ситуации  :Smilie: 




> В новых правилах нет понятия "транспортное средство повышенной опасности". Тут я встретил знатока ПДД, я вижу?


Я рад. что вы их наконец открыли.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Кроме Бао и кремлевского профи Артема Тараненко. Остальные "некомпетентны".


С Бао все понятно. Он уверенный в себе мотоциклист. А с Тараненко непонятно пока. Безопасным считает мотоцикл, а ездит на машине.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Раз я не *управляю*, а просто *езжу*, то стало быть я в безопасности


Вы не в безопасности а в зоне ответственности водителя  :Smilie:  Вы сядете в абсолютно безопасную машину рядом с пьяным водителем или на заднее сидение мотоцикла инструктора мотоклуба? какое из этих транспортных средств будет более безопасным?




> Я достаточно компетентен в том что я обсуждаю. Не смотря на все ваши потуги намекнуть обратное.


Это мы уже обсудили  :Smilie:  Вы некомпетентны, сами это подтвердили, вопрос закрыт

----------

Буль (25.09.2011)

----------


## До

> таким как я нужно давать права  поскольку к подготовке к выезду


В аварии как раз попадают от повышенного самомнения и уверенности в себе. Причём жалко даже не вас, а остальных участников движения.




> Я рад. что вы их наконец открыли.


Не шибко умная попытка унизить собеседника никак не связанная с предыдущим обсуждением.

----------


## До

> Вы не в безопасности а в зоне ответственности водителя  Вы сядете в абсолютно безопасную машину рядом с пьяным водителем или на заднее сидение мотоцикла инструктора мотоклуба? какое из этих транспортных средств будет более безопасным?


Прекращайте-ка демагогию. Я понимаю, что хочется высказаться и поставить всех на место.

Я обсуждал различаются ли транспортные средства травмоопасностью. Это было вполне в рамках темы. Вы этого до сих пор не поняли и продолжаете долбить в воздух.




> Это мы уже обсудили  Вы некомпетентны, сами это подтвердили, вопрос закрыт


В *том что я обсуждаю*, я компетентен. А в постройке подводных лодок, конечно нет. И это очень важно - подводные лодки. Примерно на таком уровне у вас дискуссия - найти фиктивный "недостаток" у собеседника, чтоб потом его якобы "унижать".




> Вы некомпетентны, сами это подтвердили


А как прекрасно вы подтвердили своё знание ПДД.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Кроме Бао и кремлевского профи Артема Тараненко. Остальные "некомпетентны".


Бао, насколько я понял, мотоциклист. А вот Артем Тараненко говорит, о чем-то другом (о качествах водителя, о исправности ТС, о преимуществах одних ТС перед другими и т.п.), а не о сравнении безопасности мотоцикла и авто - как транспортных средств.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Несколько дней тому назад, при идеальных условиях, абсолютной видимости и сухом асфальте в мой автомобиль въехал очень такой уверенный в себе товарисщь, спрашиваю его мать твою какого...ластоногго на ровном месте? Отвлёкся говорит, вроде взрослый мужик военный на ровном месте снёс мне задний бампер кр.багажника изад.полку.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> (напомню, что изначально в теме говорилось о смерти в аварии, а не управлении ТС и т.п.)


*аплодисменты переходят в овацию*

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> С Бао все понятно. Он уверенный в себе мотоциклист. А с Тараненко непонятно пока. Безопасным считает мотоцикл, а ездит на машине.


Нероли, если. кпримеру. перевозить вещи на дачу, то это удобнее делать на Газели. Если ехать на шашлыки вместе с семьей и родственниками. это удобнее делать на внедорожнике. Вы понимаете мою мысль?  :Smilie:  К тому же я люблю такие блага цивилизации, как кондиционер и шумоизоляция  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В аварии как раз попадают от повышенного самомнения и уверенности в себе.


От уверенности в себе они не происходят. как раз. А уверенность в себе начинается с подготовки, которой не могут похвастаться выходящие на дорогу по купленным правам или без таковых.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я обсуждал различаются ли транспортные средства травмоопасностью.


Нет они все *повышенно опасны*. Это очевидно




> В *том что я обсуждаю*, я компетентен.


Осталось теперь подстроить то. что обсуждаете Вы с тем. что обсуждается в теме.




> А как прекрасно вы подтвердили своё знание ПДД.


Чем? (аккуратно, в случае неправильного ответа я буду "унижать" Вас цинично и прилюдно  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Бао, насколько я понял, мотоциклист. А вот Артем Тараненко говорит, о чем-то другом (о качествах водителя, о исправности ТС, о преимуществах одних ТС перед другими и т.п.), а не о сравнении безопасности мотоцикла и авто - как транспортных средств.


№66 плиз

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, если. кпримеру. перевозить вещи на дачу, то это удобнее делать на Газели. Если ехать на шашлыки вместе с семьей и родственниками. это удобнее делать на внедорожнике. Вы понимаете мою мысль?  К тому же я люблю такие блага цивилизации, как кондиционер и шумоизоляция


Удобнее на машине, а безопаснее на мотоцикле, так?

----------


## Neroli

В случае любового столкновения мотоцикл vs. автомобиль неужели у мотоциклиста выше шанс остаться в живых?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Удобнее на машине, а безопаснее на мотоцикле, так?


Нероли, поймите, ездить на безопасном Вольво по бездорожью небезопасно Ехать на внедорожнике со скоростью 140 по МКАДу небезопасно. Я люблю размеренны стиль езды, что не значит, что спортивные машины становятся менее или более опаснми того, на чем я ездил. В сообщении №66 Бао дал ответ на изначальный посыл топикстартера емко и исчерпывающе.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В случае любового столкновения мотоцикл vs. автомобиль неужели у мотоциклиста выше шанс остаться в живых?


нероли, в случае лобового столкновения атомного ледокола могут пострадать не только команда и пассажиры атомохода и в радиусе многих километров много у кого не останется никаких шансов  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> нероли, в случае лобового столкновения атомного ледокола могут пострадать не только команда и пассажиры атомохода и в радиусе многих километров много у кого не останется никаких шансов


Ну вот, опять по сути ни слова. Ну признайте хотя бы, что в случае столновения атомного ледокола и мотоцикла, ледоколу ничего не будет, а от мотоцикла ничего не останется. Признаете? Или все будет зависеть от опыта вождения мотоциклиста и наличия у него прав?

----------

Джигме (25.09.2011)

----------


## Olle

> О чем спор не понятно. Любой автолюбитель (разве кроме фанатов мотоциклов, по понятным причинам) признает, что мотоцикл менее безопасное для водителя и пассажиров транспортное средство, практически во всех отношениях, чем автомобиль. Если брать статистику смертельных исходов на 1000 аварий на автомобилях и 1000 аварий на мотоциклах, то процент смертельных исходов (напомню, что изначально в теме говорилось о смерти в аварии, а не управлении ТС и т.п.) мотоциклистов будет намного выше, чем автомобилистов (подавляющее большинство аварий на автомобиле, это не существенные вмятины и царапины на кузове, из-за которых даже в страховую не всегда обращаются). Сравнивать же общее количество аварий автомобилей и мотоциклов на дорогах - неправильно, т.к. автомобилей на дорогах намного больше, чем мотоциклов, к тому же в российских климатических условиях на мотоциклах можно ездить лишь несколько месяцев в году. Приплетать к теме опасности *транспортных средств*, пешеходов - вообще выглядит глупым.


А ведь так хочется, даже автомобилисту погонять на мотоцикле. Тема в руку, я несколько месяцев уже ищу мотоцикл, чтоб не дорого и в хорошем состоянии.
С друзьями говорил, мотоциклистами, все равно падать приходится, в тех или иных случаях, а их бывает много, этих случаев.
Но летом на мотоцикле намного удобнее, чем на машине, если тем более все время ездишь один по работе, только крыша над головой.
А так и в стоячего на машине - въезжают гонщики на машинах, как карма ляжет...

----------

